# 10 rats dumped in Goochland county, Virginia- NEED HOMES



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

On Saturday, October 10th, some "kind" person, took a cage of rats and dumped the contents of the cage (including the rats) next to Hermitage Road in Goochland County. Unfortunately, before several truly kind people could capture them, one of the rats was killed by a car and one other was too frightened to allow anyone to catch her. Since the good samaritans knew I have rats of my own as pets (I have 16 rats and canNOT take on any others long-term since I have a couple of older males and an injured female (she caught her leg in the cage and crushed the bones)), they contacted me and asked if I could help them out. I now have 3 large male rats and 5 smaller females at my house. They are frightened but very curious of their new surroundings. There are 2 white males and 1 agouti male. There are 2 agouti hooded females, 2 cream hooded females and one white female. 

If anyone is able to give any of these little guys a good home, please email me at retiredracers @ live.com (take out the spaces). These guys deserve better than how they were treated! Let's find them the homes they deserve!! 

I'll be able to help with transportation to other areas, as needed. We plan on neutering the boys and spaying the girls next week. The possibility of the girls being pregnant is pretty high!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Which websites have you posted for adoption on? If you haven't already, definately post on jorats.com and goosemoose.com (rats rule). They are much better sites for rehoming than here.

I've checked with a friend in VA who suggests contacting Richmond Rat Rescue.

http://www.freewebs.com/richmondratrescue/index.htm 

I guess if you are happy to keep them temporarily you could tell them that you are happy to foster if they can get them publicised a bit on their site/rescue network?


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> Which websites have you posted for adoption on? If you haven't already, definately post on jorats.com and goosemoose.com (rats rule). They are much better sites for rehoming than here.
> 
> I've checked with a friend in VA who suggests contacting Richmond Rat Rescue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help! I have posted them on Goosemoose but I hadn't heard of jorats. I'll go there today. I've been in contact with Small Angels Rescue in Maryland and they are trying to help but I'll also contact the Richmond Rat Rescue (I've contacted them in the past just about volunteering and never heard anything back so I didn't think they were still around/active). I've also posted them on CraigsList (stating there would be an adoption fee) and have heard from a couple of people. Small Angels is sending me a phone questionnaire so I'll know what to ask and I'm going to use their adoption application, too. 

I am feeling much less overwhelmed now since I've had some good responses. I think all of these little buggers might find good homes now! 

THANKS!


----------

